# List of all Cubing Races



## byu (Apr 19, 2009)

There are so many of these now, it's become hard to keep track of. This thread (hopefully) will make them easier to keep track of and get to. It's a list of all of them and you can access them all through this post.

3x3 Speed:
Race to sub-20 (CLOSED)
Race to sub-15 (CLOSED)
Race to full ZB/ZBLL (CLOSED)
3x3 BLD:
Race to Sub-2
Race to sub-1:30 (CLOSED)
4x4 BLD:
Race to 4x4 BLD

If I'm forgetting any, tell me.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Darn, there aren't any to sub-25. I may have to start one....


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11497

4x4x4 Speed


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Darn, there aren't any to sub-25. I may have to start one....



Don't. I may just go crazy.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol, I was joking. There are enough race threads for now I think.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

They deleted my thread, *"race to sub-3 on 2x2x2"*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> They deleted my thread, *"race to sub-3 on 2x2x2"*



Thank God


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> They deleted my thread, *"race to sub-3 on 2x2x2"*



I wonder why..


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 19, 2009)

They're all deleted....you realize that, dontcha? Except for sub-2 BLD and 4x4 BLD.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> They're all deleted....you realize that, dontcha? Except for sub-2 BLD and 4x4 BLD.


It only 2x2 speedsolve. not a 2x2 Bld
and someone say to me


> "STOP POSTING USELESS THREADS"



Wait a min: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=167705#post167705


----------



## Gparker (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> It only 2x2 speedsolve. not a 2x2 Bld



no its a race for under 2 minutes on 3x3 blind


----------



## Lofty (Apr 20, 2009)

Well since all these links no longer go anywhere maybe we should keep this one thread we have to keep track of all the races that are going on then we don't have to "spam" the whole board with races. I was under the impression that at least ZBLL was a legitimate race that I was/am going to attempt. However, yea, it was kinda dumb to make a race thread just to make one.


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

What Are you talking about? Like, hold all races in this thread?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Well since all these links no longer go anywhere maybe we should keep this one thread we have to keep track of all the races that are going on then we don't have to "spam" the whole board with races. I was under the impression that at least ZBLL was a legitimate race that I was/am going to attempt. However, yea, it was kinda dumb to make a race thread just to make one.



I can't feasibly see "racing" to finish ZBLL. As of now NO ONE has learned all the algorithms. I doubt having a thread for a race to learning 500 algorithms is useful. If you actually end up learning them all, then almost the entire community will be astounded, so then you can make a thread and have everyone worship you.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I don't desire worship lol just the OH WR. But I will attempt to learn as many as I can this summer... If only it wasn't so darn annoying trying to find them.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

byu said:


> What Are you talking about? Like, hold all races in this thread?



That's actually a good idea. The rules are all the same and there's not really any reason to use a different thread for each one. Just post a list of entrants for each race and announce a winner when you want. Maybe you can hold multiple rounds for some races.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> As of now NO ONE has learned all the algorithms.


False.



masterofthebass said:


> 500 algorithms


False.

Lofty: I have several hundreds of megabytes of LL algs, if you want some specific types (like within 2 moves of optimal or <U,R,L>) let me know and I can send them. Unless this post gets deleted, too, because talking about ZBLL is apparently spamming.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > As of now NO ONE has learned all the algorithms.
> ...


sorry for my naiveté, but I haven't heard of anyone knowing all the cases



Johannes91 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > 500 algorithms
> ...


Blame Jason:
"There are 494 cases in this step."



Johannes91 said:


> Unless this post gets deleted, too, because talking about ZBLL is apparently spamming.



talking about ZBLL isn't spam, but a bunch of people saying they will "race" to finish when I have 99% certainty none of them will bother trying, I consider spamming the forum. if you noticed, I didn't delete the other ZBLL thread, or any other ZBLL thread on this forum.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Johannes! I would very much like that. Within two moves of optimal for all the types I have mentioned. <L,U,R>, <L,F,R> and F<U,R>F'. That would be very very helpful as I only know how to use ACube well enough to manually enter each individual case. My mail is [email protected]
Who knows all of them? I guess I have heard of one individual somewhere that is not a speedcuber who has learned them all.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > As of now NO ONE has learned all the algorithms.
> ...


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 20, 2009)

It's been mentioned at least a couple of times here before. Posted two years ago to the Petrus mailing list:


> last year I created a simple mathematical categorization of ZBF2L and ZBLL, and from it created a handy mnemonic system which made it fairly easy to learn all those algs. I learned all 271, not just 177 w/ inverses, for ZBLL [..]


But even if nobody had learned it all and you can't believe anyone will bother trying, I don't think that's a reason to delete a thread about learning it.

Lofty: I'll email them a bit later today. I have all 17f and shorter LL algs within 5f from optimal, and some others. Not sure what's the best way to filter the useful ones, but 2 moves and those generators sounds like an ok heuristic.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah yes, I remember reading that guys post on the Petrus mailing list, I just couldn't remember where I saw it. Is anything else known about this individual? 
Thanks! I won't really have time to devout to them until next week anyway.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

Johannes, I guess I hastily deleted the ZB race thread, but I threw it together with the other threads that had no point. I probably should've read past the first couple of pages, which I used to decide the fate of the thread. I'll move that thread out of the trash just for you


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

Perhaps we could have a "race" sub-forum which doesn't count towards posts or show up on the home page. I think that would make everybody happy.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Perhaps we could have a "race" sub-forum which doesn't count towards posts or show up on the home page. I think that would make everybody happy.



The races really don't merit that much attention. It may not even have been necessary for Dan to reopen the thread he did. A race sub-forum would quickly get out of hand as it did here where posts already don't count.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

You notice no one cares about out-of-hand posting in the off-topis, thus proving my point.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You notice no one cares about out-of-hand posting in the off-topis, thus proving my point.


Is this sarcasm?
Well judging from the petition against the races and the fact that Dan removed a bunch of threads I would say they do care.
Anyway lets stay on topic. I think this thread should be used for all the races in one place so maybe people should repost their progress and participation. 
I am in the sub-15 race with a pb average of 5 of 15.20 and average best daily average of 5 around 16.5. 
I am also in the ZBLL race with around 40 or 50 cases known but that includes mirrors and inverses.


----------



## moogra (Apr 20, 2009)

What kind of race was first to sub-1:30?
Wouldn't many people win already?


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a layout for a Races Thread, which combines all races into one thread. Michael said earlier that this is a good idea, if I get moderator approval, I will create it.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 20, 2009)

moogra said:


> What kind of race was first to sub-1:30?
> Wouldn't many people win already?



Many of the races required that a person had not yet reached the goal. The intent was to motivate fellow cubers.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > They deleted my thread, *"race to sub-3 on 2x2x2"*
> ...




I shall start "race to sub-10 on 3x3x3", for the most advanced cubers.

Joking!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

We should have a "race to sub-1 on 5x5", to motivate Dan Cohen.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

No offense, but my thread (sub-20 3x3) should not have been deleted. I specifically put it in off-topic discussion so something like this wouldn't happen. I could easily have put it in speedcubing, which I know would have angered people more. Why not make an option which allows the thread creator/mods to let it show up on the home page, or even better, have OT threads not show up on the home page at all?


----------



## ManuK (Apr 20, 2009)

I fail to understand why threads like "race to sub-2" and "race to 4x4 BLD" were not deleted. Why, the "special" treatment? 
( Personally, I have no problems with it. I thought that sub-20 3x3 was a good idea, too.)


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 21, 2009)

'Seeing the links to the races the when I log in aggravates me' 
- Stachuk(Paraphrased)

I know the race threads were not the _most_ useful threads ever,
but I would by _far_ rather have the "THE THREE WORD STORY GAME!!!"; "Story thread 4"; or "Cubing word association" deleted

Example: (from the 3 word story game)



> ...
> But then suddenly
> A bus comes
> And then a
> ...



and Dan said it was spammy to make a "race to full ZBLL" thread?!?

:-3

-
Jsh


----------

